# Betta Setups



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Can people post pics of their bettas and/or setups for them please? :2thumb:

Thinking of getting one/some and i'm interested to see other peoples set-ups...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

there's some on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/259260-betta-set-up.html

bachelor pads are really the best for males : victory:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah..I thought there might be a previous thread..was too lazy to look...cheers : victory:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi

There's some info about keeping bettas on my webbie in the sig:2thumb:

P.s. The first pictures on the thread that was linked are my wifes Sweetcorn tanks.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Dont think iv got any pics to hand, but i keep my male / female in just over 5 Gals each. At the moment my fry are all in there own jars, but there's about 7 sharing a 10Gal space. 

I have my tanks divided.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure the regular members are sick of the sight of my Betta tank...:whistling2:...but for what it's worth. :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

But it is a smart tank Trillian:no1:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

WTF BETTA?!
Last time i knew they where called siamese fighters.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Joe1507 said:


> WTF BETTA?!
> Last time i knew they where called siamese fighters.


Betta splendens, it's the scientific name which is a more specific way of referring to most animals.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Betta's are really boring fish, if space is an issue go for some peacock goby's shell dwellers, dwarf rainbows, killifish, or something different.
Pretty yes, but not entertaining at all.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Peacocks go great with cherry shrimp too:2thumb:








Easy to breed, not so easy to raise:








EDIT:hmm pic with cherry shrimp must be ancient as I have hair algae everywhere lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

they're not for everyone but Betta's are most certainly not boring 

best way to find out is to breed them 

peacocks are beautiful


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I suppose the breeding aspect could be fun, but I know I'm never getting a betta again:lol2:
The one I had previously used to be in the same tank the goby's were in.Did literally nothing compared to my other fish.
I really need to get some more peacocks, poor things went missing after eating a load of baby shrimp.I thought they had gone into a log crevice to breed, but haven't seen them since last autumn


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Boring! How can bettas be boring when they all look so different, which is something you dont get in other fish species? 
For example


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> The one I had previously used to be in the same tank the goby's were in.Did literally nothing compared to my other fish.


Maybe your tank wasnt set up to suit the betta... 

I know mine are all really active and great to watch.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

andy007 said:


>


i've oggled this beauty many a time on Google :mf_dribble: :blush:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> Maybe your tank wasnt set up to suit the betta...
> 
> I know mine are all really active and great to watch.


Maybe you should keep some different fish: victory:All fish swim around lol, and the only entertainment you get from a betta is the occasional bubble nest..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Boring! How can bettas be boring when they all look so different, which is something you dont get in other fish species?
> For example


Still a boring fish, guppies are the same.Boring but come in nice little colours and variety's.Crowntails, half moons and whatever still act the sameee.Now herichthys pearsei ftw!








Now they're an awesome t fish-couldn't fit in the same tank though:lol2:
Ok so even if you like watching betta's do whatever they do, I still say there's much more interesting species.:2thumb:
This was his tank


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hey DaftlassieEmma......where did you see that piccie on google? Would just be interested?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Hey DaftlassieEmma......where did you see that piccie on google? Would just be interested?


 i remember Googling them to find a nice pic to show a mate - i'm pretty sure it was on photobucket? :hmm:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Haha no worries, just found it myself. The picture was taken by the importer and although the betta is ours, someone is using the piccie on their website.


----------

